# New Seiko



## A2orry (Apr 22, 2018)

I've gone and done it just bought my holiday watch . Ticked nearly all of my boxes .It's 44mil wanted to try something that size .It's solar with a good power reserves .non tapering bracelet. It's blue with a splash of other colour. Only bad bid it has a Cyclops and what looked like not so good end links .

This was meant to be a duty free thing .it was cheaper on Amazon. Let's me size the bracelet before I go instead of puttng a pin pusher in my wife's make up bag.

Also I'm a member of a watch forum if I don't like I can sell it .only two weeks mostly sunlounger use lovely and hot diving into pool might be the chilled one.This will happen probly ten times a day so not to heavy on the thermal shocks. Not to sure how many times it will visit the saun or steam room .good point the Cyclops may have fallen off.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Nice! Good choice....I'd have one like a shot....but in 10 years when they're rare and sought after. All my Seikos are scarce, or hard to find models.


----------



## Cassie-O (Apr 25, 2017)

Looks great. Love the colour combinations on the dial. Thick markets means great lume too. Enjoy your holiday and enjoy the watch! :king:


----------



## Tazmo61 (Oct 3, 2016)

Great looking Seiko , congrats .


----------



## Teg62x (Dec 28, 2016)

Nice. :thumbsup: Enjoy your holiday in the sun.


----------



## Wheelnut69 (Dec 20, 2017)

If they were a tad smaller I'd be sorely tempted - looks lovely. Enjoy!


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Nice. I have one arriving in the next day or so too. I love the look of these, even though history tells me repeatedly that modern watches are too large for me, too heavy, too...modern.

It'll be a fun few hours wearing it before I switch to something older!


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

mine arrived last night



it's well built but too heavy and big!

The bracelet is also a link short for me too. I have had to use the divers extension to make it fit


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

@A2orry and @scottswatches would you recommend one ? Friend is looking for a quartz/solar diver, sub £300. This looks like it would fit the bill.



scottswatches said:


> The﻿﻿ bracelet is also a link short for me too. I have had to use the divers extension to make it fit﻿﻿


 Is that the standard bracelet size ?

Thank you. :thumbsup:


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

I've seen those at Costco for < $300 and been tempted, a very attractive watch. I'm surprised that Scott said the bracelet was small, I've never had that problem. My issue is misplacing Seiko bracelet links after removal (or losing the collars for the pins).


----------



## A2orry (Apr 22, 2018)

Mine should arrive tomorrow



WRENCH said:


> @A2orry and @scottswatches would you recommend one ? Friend is looking for a quartz/solar diver, sub £300. This looks like it would fit the bill.
> 
> Is that the standard bracelet size ?
> 
> Thank you. :thumbsup:


 I'm expecting to get it tomorrow I'l give you my opinion soon as. Truth be told I think it would look better with matching hands.



scottswatches said:


> mine arrived last night
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'm a hobbit probly need to remove about 3 or 4 if that is the case I'l give you a couple.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

A2orry said:


> Mine should arrive tomorrow
> 
> I'm expecting to get it tomorrow I'l give you my opinion soon as. Truth be told I think it would look better with matching hands.


 I think it looks fine. I also like the "red" ridge on the crown, making it a lot easier to pull out and set. Also when you get it, does the second hand hit the markers ?

Thanks. :thumbsup:


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

I suspect they make one or similar without the red highlights and minute hand .. I think that's a high visibility (out of water) touch for PADI. I'd bet even the highlight on the crown aligns with the crown guards so at a glance you see that it's screwed down. :notworthy:


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

WRENCH said:


> @A2orry and @scottswatches would you recommend one ? Friend is looking for a quartz/solar diver, sub £300. This looks like it would fit the bill.
> 
> Is that the standard bracelet size ?
> 
> Thank you. :thumbsup:


 It's an attractive thing, no doubt, and well built. Just too big for me.

And the bracelet is too small because someone removed some links and lost them :aggressive:



A2orry said:


> I'm a hobbit probly need to remove about 3 or 4 if that is the case I'l give you a couple.


 Legend - I will give you some money for one, or donate to a charity of your choosing. One would be plenty I think.



WRENCH said:


> does the second hand hit the markers ?
> 
> Thanks. :thumbsup:


 Mine does. And the Lume is up to Seiko's high standards


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Thanks Scott, I hate recommending watches, because its always my fault if they're "not right". :thumbsup:


----------



## A2orry (Apr 22, 2018)

WRENCH said:


> Thanks Scott, I hate recommending watches, because its always my fault if they're "not right". :thumbsup:


 Ye to right I would only recommed brands. Let them pick the one they like.



scottswatches said:


> It's an attractive thing, no doubt, and well built. Just too big for me.
> 
> And the bracelet is too small because someone removed some links and lost them :aggressive:
> 
> ...


 Lume is ace il give you 2 links if it is possible one for each side then take up eny slack on the clasp micro adjustment


----------



## Perlative Cernometer (Jan 1, 2018)

WRENCH said:


> @A2orry and @scottswatches would you recommend one ? Friend is looking for a quartz/solar diver, sub £300. This looks like it would fit the bill.
> 
> Is that the standard bracelet size ?
> 
> Thank you. :thumbsup:


 http://www.argos.co.uk/product/9157318 - Ridiculously good for the price. Eco drive, decent bracelet with ratchet dive extension, 200m with ISO cert, great lume, easy read, positive quality feeling 60 click bezel with a lovely easy to grip rim and no play, screw crown. £130! Not as glamorous as the PADI but effective nonetheless.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Perlative Cernometer said:


> http://www.argos.co.uk/product/9157318 - Ridiculously good for the price. Eco drive, decent bracelet with ratchet dive extension, 200m with ISO cert, great lume, easy read, positive quality feeling 60 click bezel with a lovely easy to grip rim and no play, screw crown. £130! Not as glamorous as the PADI but effective nonetheless.


 Too much choice,






Thank you. :thumbsup:


----------



## A2orry (Apr 22, 2018)

Perlative Cernometer said:


> http://www.argos.co.uk/product/9157318 - Ridiculously good for the price. Eco drive, decent bracelet with ratchet dive extension, 200m with ISO cert, great lume, easy read, positive quality feeling 60 click bezel with a lovely easy to grip rim and no play, screw crown. £130! Not as glamorous as the PADI but effective nonetheless.


 130 quid 5 year guarantee can't be bad .


----------



## A2orry (Apr 22, 2018)

Got it I've had it on for about 5 hours now .I'm over the moon with it picture's video do it no justice .bracelet was a pleasure to size pins and a split colet in the centre link. in my mind a perfect amount of pressure with a simple hand held small pusher .It's a very neet 44mm Cyclops is very small and perfectly placed as far as I can tell. Bezel is spot on and as far as glow in the dark this glows in the day.


----------



## Andy300 (Feb 1, 2018)

Yep, really like these :thumbs_up: .. haven't got a solar :hmmm9uh:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

A2orry said:


> I've had it on for about 5 hours now .I'm over the moon with it picture's video do it no jus﻿tice .bracelet was a pleasure to size pins and a split colet in the centre link. in my mind a perf﻿ect amount of pressure with a simple hand held small pusher .It's a very neet 44mm Cyclops is very small and perfectly placed as far as I can tell. Bezel is spot on and as far as glow in﻿ the dark this glows in the day.﻿


 My mate got his one this morning, and is delighted with it too. The second hand is bang on the markers, even the Cyclops doesn't look too bad. :thumbsup:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

I'm not going to reply to everyone individualy, because that would take too long. Fab watch, and I think I might need one...


----------



## RoddyJB (May 11, 2008)

Great looking watch!


----------



## Jel999 (Jun 8, 2018)

Just bought the black version ( SNE 437 ) and awaiting a luminous ceramic bezel insert & Zuludiver strap to arrive. Lovely watch.


----------



## Jel999 (Jun 8, 2018)




----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Jel999 said:


>


 Hmm, black does look good, did it come on a bracelet ?


----------



## BobJ (Jul 2, 2017)

Had mine for about a year now, it still gets regularly worn in rotation. There's only one thing that irks me is the polished centre links in the bracelet.

Think I'll be getting the scotchbrite wheel on the bench grinder when I feel brave enough.

Good choice A2orry. :thumbsup:


----------



## Jel999 (Jun 8, 2018)

WRENCH said:


> Hmm, black does look good, did it come on a bracelet ?


 Yes it came with a bracelet but as Bob said above, the centre links are polished and it looks bloody awful imo. It's a shame that Strapcode don't do a Super Oyster with curved end links for it but as I quite like NATO'S, it's not a problem.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

BobJ said:


> There's﻿﻿ onl﻿y o﻿n﻿e th﻿i﻿﻿n﻿g that irks me is the polished centre links in the bracelet.﻿﻿﻿





Jel999 said:


> bu﻿﻿﻿t as Bob﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿ s﻿aid abo﻿ve, t﻿he centre links are polished and it looks bloody awful imo﻿.


 Vapour blasting might be the answer, I used to get mine done buckshee, but the guy left. This Pic shows a vapour blasted watch, not a great one I'm afraid (picture). I've found another guy with the gear so I'll give him a try and see what the prices and quality are like. The good thing about vapour blasting it is very sympathetic to the product. More to follow.


----------



## Jel999 (Jun 8, 2018)

WRENCH said:


> Vapour blasting might be the answer, I used to get mine done buckshee, but the guy left. This Pic shows a vapour blasted watch, not a great one I'm afraid (picture). I've found another guy with the gear so I'll give him a try and see what the prices and quality are like. The good thing about vapour blasting it is very sympathetic to the product. More to follow.


 Many thanks. I'm in !


----------



## BobJ (Jul 2, 2017)

I finally got around to scotchbriting mine in the garage, results are pleasing to me anyway.

Sorry, shoddy phone pics in a windowless dim garage.


----------



## A2orry (Apr 22, 2018)

BobJ said:


> I finally got around to scotchbriting mine in the garage, results are pleasing to me anyway.
> 
> Sorry, shoddy phone pics in a windowless dim garage.


 Thinking about it right now .what's most appealing to me is bracelet looks more like 22mm than 20.I think the polished links make it look narrow. My only negative comment about the watch is the 20mm bracelet. If it had 22mm bracelet it would be perfect in my eyes.


----------

